# Help with "growing" a tail



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Lexi's tail was docked when she was born - don't want to start anything on the merritts (or lack thereof regarding docking), but I do want to ask a question about tail length. She's a 2 yo cocker mix (cockapoo). and I really think she got the short end of the stick, with regards to this docking situation - she has a nub of a tail - it's about 1.5 inches long - if that. I had a poodle as a kid and I remember he had more of an actual tail - maybe 4 inches. I have never seen a cocker's tail, so don't know what the norm is and I can't really tell from photo's online. 

I've been attempting my own grooms on her, and although it takes me 4 hours from bath to cleanup, I've gotten a bit better, and she looks decent. But I'm not sure what to do with this tail. I use the same comb attachment on her tail as I do on her body, but I leave a bit of extra fur at the ends - not a pom or anything, just an extra inch or so of fur. What do you pro's do to make a tail look like a tail? Thanks.


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know much about grooming, but I grew up with cockers. My parent's current cocker, Emma, barely even has a tail. Some cockers have their tails docked really short. We call it a nubbin. This is also where cockers can gain the nickname "wiggle butt." The don't wag their tail, but their whole body. He he.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

honestly, lol, most groomers do tails based on what the owner wants. It's one of those things that they don't normally let us play around with. Cockers do have very short dockings, and most cockapoos I have seen haave just a tad longer tail than purebred cockers do. 

I have done a few cockers who did not get show cuts and had pretty hairy nubbins. Usually I just trim the hair so it shapes the tail end. I would try and shave (with a #10 blade) under the tail, so that poop wouldnt get stuck, and that would take a lot of the hair off without making it look like you did anything. 

My suggestion would be to let the tail grow out a bit, then take her to a groomer. explain was well as you can what you want, and see what they do. If you like what they do, ask them how they did it, then maybe you can simulate the same style at home. If you dont like it, tell them, and maybe next time they can do something different.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lexilu said:


> Lexi's tail was docked when she was born - don't want to start anything on the merritts (or lack thereof regarding docking), but I do want to ask a question about tail length. She's a 2 yo cocker mix (cockapoo). and I really think she got the short end of the stick, with regards to this docking situation - she has a nub of a tail - it's about 1.5 inches long - if that. I had a poodle as a kid and I remember he had more of an actual tail - maybe 4 inches. I have never seen a cocker's tail, so don't know what the norm is and I can't really tell from photo's online.
> 
> I've been attempting my own grooms on her, and although it takes me 4 hours from bath to cleanup, I've gotten a bit better, and she looks decent. But I'm not sure what to do with this tail. I use the same comb attachment on her tail as I do on her body, but I leave a bit of extra fur at the ends - not a pom or anything, just an extra inch or so of fur. What do you pro's do to make a tail look like a tail? Thanks.


Unfortunately, its very common for docked tails to be done way too short. I never see a poodle's tail (or cocker's) docked correctly unless from a show breeder..The vets (or in some cases, puppy mill operators) just cut whatever they feel like cutting off, with no thought about what its going to look like later. 

Personally, I think it looks better on those tiny tails to shave underside with a 10 blade, and then shaped the rest of the tail with the length on the body, and scissor around it to neaten it up. I have a few clients with pups with short tails, and they want the tail to grow out...I think it just looks unfinished and messy, and its never going to look like a flowing shih tzu tail or anything even close..Its going to look like a nub tail, with 6 inches of floppy hair at the very tip. However, when thats what an owner wants, thats what they get in my salon.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Each breed has it's own standard for tail length when cropping. A Cocker is supposed to have a slightly longer tail cut. 









A Rottweiler should only have a tail long enough to elongate the look of the top-line.









Show breeders will generally cut the tail to the length required by the standard of the breed. Back yard breeders and puppy mills will often just cut the tail and they might not be the correct length. Often each of the pups in the litter are not even cut to the same length.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Cider's a mill child. She's got the 1.5" cocker nubbie. Smudge is well bred, and has a traditional nice dock done.

Both of them I shave their tails with a 10 blade against hair growth to get a short clean tail.. except for the end and use scissors to shape the end into a slightly pointy shape.


----------

